# Apple Remote Desktop: client windows



## vigi98 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas encore très bien compris ARD (je suis sous Leopard). Est-ce que c'est un serveur VNC (et donc accessible depuis windows) ou bien est-ce un serveur remote desktop spécifique d'Apple ? Dans ce dernier cas, y a-t-il un client pour windows ? Toujours dans ce dernier cas, est-ce similaire à VNC, c'est-à-dire qu'il ne permet pas d'ouvrir une nouvelle session mais simplement de prendre la main sur l'écran du mac, ou bien est-ce similaire à XDMCP ou Windows Remote Desktop, c'est-à-dire qu'on se connecte en créant une nouvelle session ?

J'espère que je suis assez clair et attend vos réponses avec impatience.

Merci pour le Mac newbi


----------



## vigi98 (9 Janvier 2008)

Au fait, ça fonctionne avec quels ports ?


----------

